# What gearing to run?



## jwright77 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hello, new member here. I have a TC3, running a Reedy IFMAR Double 8 Turn motor w/ 8T racing intellispeed, and I am wondering what gearing would get me the max top speed? The car takes off pretty fast, so I am not too worried about sacrificing some low end. Right now I am running a 48p 69T Spur gear and a 20 T pinion. It runs good, but I want more! Also what speeds do you think it is running now?

P.S. - I tried a 12T pinion gear but its too skinny to reach the Spur gear.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Top end*

I don't know that I'm the best person to answer your question; but it's so nice to see a real "on road" question on this forum, I had to answer. Try dropping one or two teeth at a time on the pinion; until you start to get the motor too hot. Be careful; and check every few laps! Then go back up one tooth at a time until the motor doesn't get hot in a normal run. That will generally give you the best top end speed, without cooking the motor. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## jwright77 (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks for your help. I guess I will buy one of those bags of gears and test away. Do those Venom speedometers work good? What is the best way to judge my speed? Any guess on it now? 50mph+ ?? It hauls butt...but really hard to tell since it is so small.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Forget the gadgets*

Forget the gadgets. Exactly how fast you are going is not only hard to judge (way too many variables like tire diameter, motor, body, and gearing to even guess), it's irrelevant. The question is "Are you fast or slow"; and that can only be judged alongside another car running with you. And that, my friend, is called "RACING". Get going! Take care; and good luck. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------

